# Wabi-Kusa in GTA?



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone have any pics of Wabi Kusas they personally have? Thinking of going out and making my own and would love some tips in succeeding.


----------



## Boogerboy (Sep 23, 2008)

Jimmy has one I'm absolutely amazed with. I have some leftover aquasoil and moss, Want to get some suitable plants and try my hand at this. http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20214

Not sure how to go submersed>emersed though. Historically I've just waited and the plants transform when they reached the water surface, but is there a way to stimulate superficial growth from the get-go?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Some plants can be planted emersed from the get-go; just mist them with water every so often to help them adjust to the change in environment.


----------

